# أسئلة كيميائية ...



## فوشيا (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*ممكن مساعده يعني ابيكم تجاوبوني ع هالاسئله لانو مالقيت اللي يجاوبني عليها..

واللي يقدرون يجاوبوني مهندسون الكيمياء واللي يعرف حتى لو مو مهندس كيمياء يجاوب:

س1/ ماهي أنواع الاغشيه النفاذه؟؟وفيما تستخدم؟؟

س2/ كيف يتم صناعة الاسمنت<<ياليت يكون مختصر ومفهوم>>؟؟

وياليت كمان اللي يبي يساعدني وتخصص كيمياء يقولي عشان نتواصل ع الخاص واستفيد منه في بعض الاسئله واكون له شاكره 

شاكره لكم.. * ​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 ديسمبر 2010)

> س2/ كيف يتم صناعة الاسمنت<<ياليت يكون مختصر ومفهوم>>؟؟



**عملية صناعة الاسمنت و خظواتها تدور حول محورين اساسين
1 تجهيز للمواد الخام(تصغير حجمها من احجار كبيرة لقطع صغيرة + عمل تجانس لمختلف المواد الخام)
2 حرق المواد الخام داخل الفرن و تبريدها تبريد مفاجئ حتى يتكون الاسمنت و بعدها يتم اضافى نسبة 5 % تقريبا من الجبس

**المواد الاساسية لصناعة الاسمنت هى الحجر الجيرى(80%) و الطفلة(السيليكا والالموينا)(15%) و يضاف احيانا خبث الحديد و الجبس(5%)
**فائدة الجبس هى تقليل زمن الشك للاسمنت بعد خلطة بالماء

و هذة هى خطوات صناعت الاسمنت باختصار

1) عملية تفجير لجبال الحجر الجيرى و تكسير الاحجار الكبيرة لاخرى صغيرة فى الحجم 







2) نقل الاحجار بعد تكسيرها (بحجم اقصى 1 متر مكعب تقريبا) الى ما يسمى بالكسارات لزيادة تكسير الاحجار و تصغير حجمها و يتم داخل الكسارات اضافة السيليكا و الالومينا.






3)يتم نقل الخامات بعد تكسيرها لمرحلة التجانس الاولى و يتم فيها خلط المواد الخام و لمحاولة تجانسها






4) يتم طحن المواد الخام داخل طواحين لتقليل الحجم مرة اخرى و للتأكد من اتمام عملية التجانس






5)يتم تخزين المواد الخام بصوامع التخزين 






6) من صوامع التخزين يتم امداد الpreheater بالمواد الخام و فيها يتم تسخين الخامات تمهيدا لحرقها داخل الفرن و يتم ايضا داخلها حدوث تفكك لكربونات الكالسيوم لاول اكسيد الكربون و ثانى اكسيد الكربون الذى يتصاعد فى الهواء الجوى عند درجة حرارة 900 س تقريبا






7) يتم امداد الفرن بالمواد الخام و يكون فرن كبير يدور بسرعة من حوالى 1 الى 4 لفات فى الدقيقة و يكون مائلا لتسهيل حركة الخامة لاسفل


8)بعد خروج الخامة من الفرن يتم تبريدها تبريد مفاجئ و هنا تتكون المادة الاساسية للاسمنتclinker






9)يتم بعدها تكسير حبيبات الclinker التى تكون على هيئة كرات قطرها حوالى 2 سم 




10) يتم اضافة الجبس على الاسمنت لتقليل زمن الشك بعد اضافة الماء 

11)يعبأ الاسمنت فى شكارات التوزيع او يباع بتحميلة على السيارات.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 ديسمبر 2010)

دة ملف فية نبذة عن صناعة الاسمنت و خطوات تصنيعة
اضغط هنا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

فوشيا قال:


> *
> س1/ ماهي أنواع الاغشيه النفاذه؟؟وفيما تستخدم؟؟
> 
> . * ​



يمكنك زيارة هذا الموقع http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Membrane

أو رؤية الموضوع الموجود في الملتقى http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144227.html​


----------



## اذكار (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك يابش مهندس أيمن على هذا التوضيح
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اذكار قال:


> بارك الله بك يابش مهندس أيمن على هذا التوضيح
> وجزاك الله خيرا



و جزاكى مثلة


----------

